# El Rey del Mundo (Cuba) Tainos Cigar Review - Excellent flavor with mild to middle body



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*El Rey del Mundo (Cuba) Tainos Cigar Review - Excellent flavor with mild to middle body*

This cigar been age for 9 years, and it became up with good aroma and lots of flavor. Well burn and draw, it needs to be age in order to become dr...

Read the full review here: El Rey del Mundo (Cuba) Tainos Cigar Review - Excellent flavor with mild to middle body


----------

